# how do you shift the shimano 105!?



## vortrex

I got a new poprad tonight. I'm coming from the mtn world and this is my first ever road/cyclocross bike. how the heck do you shift with these 105's? I can only go one way.


----------



## estone2

vortrex said:


> I got a new poprad tonight. I'm coming from the mtn world and this is my first ever road/cyclocross bike. how the heck do you shift with these 105's? I can only go one way.


Looking at your right brake/shifter, there's a brake lever, and a little 'button' sticking down behind it. I'm guessing the button is what you found, and when you press it, it shifts up.
Now, try pushing not on that little button but on the side of the brake lever - push the brake lever laterally towards the inside. Your entire brake unit will move, and it will shift you down. Push further to shift further down.

It's the other way around for your left shifter - little button drops a gear, pushing the whole brake lever goes up.
-estone2


----------



## Kalrog

Swing the break lever towards the center to go the other way. Yeah, it pivots too.


----------



## forced induxion

there should be 2 shifters in one...look at the brake levers carefully.


----------



## Gripped

vortrex said:


> I got a new poprad tonight. I'm coming from the mtn world and this is my first ever road/cyclocross bike. how the heck do you shift with these 105's? I can only go one way.


Push the whole brake lever inward or click the little sub lever inward.

In general, the brake lever inward gets the chain on bigger cogs, little inside lever gets the chain on little cogs.


----------



## vortrex

Gripped said:


> Push the whole brake lever inward or click the little sub lever inward.
> 
> In general, the brake lever inward gets the chain on bigger cogs, little inside lever gets the chain on little cogs.


bingo! thanks. I was only using the sub levers.


----------



## misterpatrick

I just got my first cross bike, and on the test ride had the exact same problem. Took me a few minutes to figure out what the deal was.


----------

